# AR15/M4/M16 RIFLE ARMORER SCHOOL



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

DEFENSIVE EDGE SLR15 RIFLES
WWW.SLR15.COM

AR15/M4/M16 RIFLE ARMORER SCHOOL

AUGUST 27 & 28, 2015
HOSTED BY THE WESTFIELD STATE UNIVERSITY POLICE DEPARTMENT
WESTFIELD, MA

LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCIES ARE DEPLOYING OR ARE IN THE PROCESS OF ISSUING CARBINE
RIFLES TO FIELD SUPERVISORS, FIELD OFFICERS, AND TACTICAL UNITS. WITH THAT COMES
THE NEED OF HAVING QUALIFIED ARMORERS OR RANGEMASTERS TO SERVICE AND MAINTAIN
THESE WEAPONS ON A REGULAR BASIS. THIS COURSE COVERS ALL M16/AR15 TYPE CARBINE
WEAPONS SYSTEMS MADE AND THEIR VARIANTS. ARMORERS WILL BE CERTIFIED IN THE
PROPER MAINTENANCE, CARE, AND REPAIR OF THESE WEAPON SYSTEMS INCLUDING SEMI-AUTO
AND SELECT FIRE TRIGGER SYSTEMS. THE PROGRAM FOLLOWS THE MANUFACTURER'S
GUIDLINES AND IS TAUGHT BY THE FBI AND NRA CERTIFIED INSTRUCTORS.

SWAT MAGAZINE RECENTLY FEATURED SLR15 RIFLES AND GREG SULLIVAN "SULLY" (PRIMARY
INSTRUCTOR FOR THIS COURSE) AS A COVER STORY. SULLY HAS ALSOHAD NUMEROUS WRITE
UPS IN GUNS AND AMMO MAGAZINE, SWAT MAGAZINE, GUNS & WEAPONS FOR LAW ENFORCEMENT
MAGAZINE, SHOOTING TIMES MAGAZINE, PRECISION RIFLE MAGAZINE, AND SEVERAL OTHER
PUBLICATIONS.

THE ARMORING COURSE COVERS:

HISTORY OF THE WEAPON 
CYCLES OF FUNCTION
GENERAL DISASSEMBLY/ASSEMBLY
IDENTIFICATION OF COMMON PROBLEMS AND PARTS
NOMENCLATURE
IDENTIFICATION OF GROUP COMPONENTS
CHAMBER POLISHING
ACCESSORIES & UPGRADES
COMPLETE ARMORING DISASSEMBLY/ASSEMBLY
BARREL REPLACEMENT
CLEANING AND MAINTENANCE
SIGHT AND DISTANCE CONSIDERATIONS
BALLISTIC ISSUES
HEADSPACING & INSPECTIONS
TRIGGER JOBS
TROUBLE SHOOTING & REPAIR
M16 CONVERSIONS TO AR 15

COST: 2 DAY AR15/M16/M4 ARMORER CLASS - $395

TO REGISTER: COMPLETE THE LAW ENFORCEMENT TRAINING APPLICATION AT WWW.SLR15.COM
& FAX TO (763)712-1434 OR CALL GREG SULLIVAN "SULLY" (763) 712-0123

E-MAIL: [email protected]
WWW.SLR15.COM


----------

